# [unofficial] paint off II entry/question thread.



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Deadline: 26/2/2012 (thats bloomin ages)
Model: any single mini from any model range up to terminator size in base. 

After the last one because i really enjoyed it here is paint off 2. 

Again this isn't done with the backing of mods and as such awards will not be awarded to the victor. These are intended as a bit of fun and friendly competition but be aware i will encourage c&c on all entries if you enter dont take it to heart its only aimed at helping you improve. On a final note if you have any comments questions or complaints please direct them to me and not the mod team they are busy enough.

Anyway what are you still reading for go paint...


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm down. Will enter a Sanguinary Priest for my Night Lords army.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm in as well. I will enter my thousand sons chaos sorcerer with wings.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Do we send the Pic' to you Steve?


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

We'll do the same as the last time and post the picture in this thread.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Cool, i'll get that done soonest:biggrin:


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

You've got plenty of time dont rush it.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I should be up for it, i got some of the classic ork Goff rockers for krimbo that are begging to be painted.


----------



## Day2Dan (Sep 30, 2011)

Hell, I'll enter this thing. I'll be doing a new Necron Overlord soon and I have some cool plans for it.


----------



## moswantd407 (Jul 7, 2011)

I think I will be entering Lelith Hesperax, or maybe a Hekatrix


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmm, for the first time ever I may attempt something like this 
Will probably be an Emperor's Champion cum Company Master conversion, but possibly another HQ depending if I get my pewter models sorted out.


----------



## Thornin (Dec 9, 2011)

I might have time for something atm as Im bored of painting and converting space dwarves so I could use a break.


----------



## Sylvanas (Dec 11, 2011)

i'll think I'm Game, hopefully that I can get a better picture this time =) dont know what I'm going to paint but I have ages to figure that out =P


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

More the better.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

im in. ill do a space marine chaplin with jump pack


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Think I might just start on my entry tonight! No conversions this time, sadly. Going to paint up one of those finecast Dark Angel captains I love so much. :biggrin: 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

The one with the cape over his shoulder? If so good choice but be careful that guy either looks awesome or terrible there dosn't seem to be an inbetween. Im sure you'll pull it off though


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Definatly count me in, going to do another custom (from Spares) Vet


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Aye, i'll join this one. 

With a new year i'm going to start a new army, Vampire Counts as i've always liked them and the new releases and army book cinched it.

Think i'll enter the winged vampire lord, i love that model.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I will give it a shot too, my skill is in Conversion but what the hell 
An Epistolary Librarian, a variant of. Either Terminator or Jump Pack, with Combi-Plasma.

SGMAlice


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Iam in... 

My plan is the simple and understated might of a space marine in Power Armour.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

well here is my entry my SM chaplin with jump pack. this is my first attempt at a SM so hopefully i did well with him. he was rather fun to paint. i think i might do a SM army after my necrons are finished.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

@mortarman: you'll do much better with some closer puctures try getting a white background even a sheet of paper behind will do the trick.

Forgotten his name but i'll be throwing the winged fella from blood angels (sanigus or something like that) into this competition. To SENMM or to give SETMM a go is where im stuck.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Changing mine to Konrad Von Carstien, my flgs didn't have the winged lord in stock when i picked some things up today. I'm thinking of a true metallic scheme rather than the innumerable red versions of him.

@Stevey, good luck on the Sanguinor if you're going nmm (especially sky earth nmm). May i suggest taking a picture of him in the bare metal stage with a lamp as a light source before priming him. That way you'll have a reference for your highlight/reflection placement.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thats a pretty good idea.

Only bit im really iffy on is the thighs mainly as i've never actually seen the model. From what i can see on the GW pictures apart from the very top few mm its all the earth colour.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

But the GW isn't painted in sky earth nmm (a technique which is used with chrome nmm). You'd still have to apply both sky and earth to the legs i think, as each piece of the musculature is going to be reflecting differently. To be honest i would stick with regular nmm. But go for it if you think you can (or even can't as experience is what counts and models can always be stripped).


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Its metal so easy to strip. Got the model this morning. The whole of the upper legs will be earth. Tbh thats probably going to be too much normal nmm might be the only option.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

stevey293 said:


> @mortarman: you'll do much better with some closer puctures try getting a white background even a sheet of paper behind will do the trick.


 
ok ill try that. tho lately my camera has not liked me to much. so hopefully it will work. :so_happy:


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Mortarman, cropping your image to just include your mini might work as well.










Definitely better. Most photo uploaders will let you crop stuff. I did the above with Photobucket.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll enter my rogue archer.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

DeathKlokk said:


> Mortarman, cropping your image to just include your mini might work as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely better. Most photo uploaders will let you crop stuff. I did the above with Photobucket.


yeah ill try croping them as well i was able to take some better pics just need to load tm onto my computer to resize and crop them. thank you.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Technically an imperial cruiser is on termi sized base... hmm.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Fine by me then.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

I think I'd like to do this. By the time enteries are done I'll have my Sisters of Lament Superior done. And it means I'll have to concentrate on basing, which is something I've been pushing down the line.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

ok after some croping and sizing and new picture taking her is my offical entry to this. :grin:


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Much better


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Sounds like a fun way to paint up a completely random figure! I'll give my only Ultra Marine model a try. :grin:


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I think I'll jump in on this one too. 
Now, what to paint!?!


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I have yet to find wire thin enough to be an arrow.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

My only question is why are the eyes black? Is he eyeless or something? Other than that the model is real nice.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Not entirely sure... I found out I can't paint eyes, so let's see... He's possessed by a daemon which he has trapped within his own mind due to sheer force of will, but no light can escape his eyes? Yeah.. Something like that.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

My entry, a Word Bearer!


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

Nicely done man. Love the runes painted on him.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Oooh...nice job all around so far folks! :biggrin: I'd best get cracking on mine with all the good ones already up for viewing! If it's ok, I'm going to post a WIP of my DA captain. I couldn't decide how I wanted to paint up his sword so I decided to try my hand at SENMM. It's my first time trying anything like it so it's a bit rough LOL! I was trying to paint both sides at the same time. Well, needless to say that changed when I forgot to work on the backside while I was busy working on the front heh heh heh. I still have to sort out a few more highlights and shadows on the blade. This is a learning process here and my curve is more like a flat line :biggrin: Good thing swords have two sides....double the area to practice on LOL!










Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

wow Nate looks good. i like what you have going on with teh sword so far very cool. i cant wait to see it when its completed. you always have some cool looking pieces.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Looking good so far, I'll be looking forward to seeing this one finished!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

So here's my first Night Lords Sanguinary Priest or Flayer as I call him.




























Backpack is just stuck on so I can paint them separate so it's a little crooked. Priming now!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

That looks awesome... :shok: I can't wait to see it painted up! :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice conversion DK!!!!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

That is looking nice indeed dk. 

As for the SENMM on the sword its a pretty good idea and well executed but if im going to be brutaly honest. It's not really for flat surfaces like swords. It looks far far better on curved plates of armour. 

Here is my only ever attempt at it.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok Here's my entry and I apoligise for the size I don't know how to crop in Photo Shop

























This is also my first attempt at NMM gold, i prefore the way it worked on the chest aquila rather than the bolter:biggrin:


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Another fine entry, RedThirstWillDestroy! I like him. You're a braver soul than I when it comes to NMM gold. I haven't worked my head around it yet. Personally I like the bolter more than the aquila. The bolter, to me, looks closer to NMM than the chest eagle. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

Sounds like fun! And only a single mini. Hrmm... I'll have to go explore my bitz box and closet of shame.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Good effort redthirst. NMM dosn't really work on areas like the eagles they are simply to small and fiddly. If you want to practice it id recomend a bunch of grey knights.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks good man. Love the way the nmm looks. Keep it up


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Heres my entry


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

can it be any model from any range or just 40k models? im kicking around an empire general from FW at the moment


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

Yanlou, nice work man. Wow I love the worn look to the iron halo and weapon. And his little friend is a nice touch.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes it can be any model from any range up to terminator size in base.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

How long have we got laddy..?


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Rhino 88 said:


> How long have we got laddy..?


 


stevey293 said:


> Deadline: 26/2/2012 (thats bloomin ages)
> Model: any single mini from any model range up to terminator size in base.


Hope this helps


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Count me in too 
This is a good excuse to finally paint up one of my retro Eldar rangers


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I'd like to join in on this. I'll be painting Grimnir's Thunder from the Dreadfleet box set.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm in, I need to start painting again and this is the kind of motivation I need.

Empire Captain with hammer and pistol incoming


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I need to get my arse in gear with this!!! Still not started mine.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

stevey293 said:


> I need to get my arse in gear with this!!! Still not started mine.


I have barely started mine, however the model i am doing has changed. I will be doing a Mega Armor War Boss using the Gazghkull finecast. 

SGMAlice


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

I've never entered a painting comp of any kind on here so i'll give this a shot.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I'd like to change mine too, if that's OK?

Brother Captain Stern.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

oh wow Norm that looks sweet. love the base as well. Great Job *thumbs up*


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks!

Does anyone know why the picture is not showing the cropped version? I cropped the image on Photobucket and replaced the original then posted the image here but it's showing the picture before I cropped it:wacko:


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks pretty cropped to me. Looks pretty cool as well!

Mine is coming along. I'm trying to paint a squad alongside doing the character (keeps me busy!) so it'll take a bit. My tourney is just before the deadline though so he'll have to be done in time!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Deadline is tomorrow. What time are you closing for voting?

SGMAlice


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Round about this time next month.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Wait? What? Not tomorrow?


Edit: Hmm thats what i get for not checking the first post  next month it is :laugh:

SGMAlice


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I got some feed back from people saying that the last one was too short notice. So this one was nearly two months.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Fair enough. I, however, was working on the premise of tomorrow.
Two months is too long  one month should be sufficient. But hey, thats just me.

My entry will be up in a few days, now that i have extra time.
Need to think of a name for him too, something Plasma based.

SGMAlice


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

One month was plenty in my opionion too.

Just a heads up guys unless someone else takes the reins this might be the last one for a few months. Im doing a mix of going away alot and work on a few bigger compitition peices. It will continue once it all settles down a bit for me.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

If there's interest I don't mind taking over for a bit, until you are in a better position to carry on?


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Its litterally going to be two months. I'll prob still be able to paint i normally manage to. But i do it half asleep (tbh fell asleep working on the smurf dreadnought many times). I wont have the time to enter myself.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I can also do it. One of the advantages of my profession is that i am at PC's all day every day  

SGMAlice


----------



## All_Is_Dust (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll join in on this. I think its a great thing and someone should keep these going once a month. I'm not a good painter yet but this will help motivate me to paint more minis to better than table top standard. I'll be doing a Night lord AC or Thousands sons Sorcerer


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

I think im going to change my entry for this one. I'm currently working on converting a reaper mini using some VC bits. I'll post a pic of it when im done converting it. Here is the model im converting.
http://www.reapermini.com/Miniatures/Overlords/latest/14057#detail/14057_Wightsergeant_jg


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Here is the conversion unpainted.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

I might be changing my entry for this. I recently bought an annihilation barge (mostly just for the lord on it) and I think that I might give converting and painting up the lord for it a go. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

There's some realy good work up in here, Hate being away from my brushes! Keep them comming guys and girls


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

About got my guy done. Just doing some last touches and the face. very happy with the results. :victory:


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm half way done with mine just need to brighten him up a little, work on the sword, and add some blood effects.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Here's my Empire Captain finished for entry


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice work, Turnip!

I should have mine done and posted tonight. Barring anything unforeseen.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Fine job Turnip! He looks great! :biggrin:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

OK got my guy done, kind of. After photos I realized I left off the most important thing for Night Lords...the Lightning! I may edit the pic after adding the lightning later.

Oh well, here's Rhaal the Flayer!


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

That is one nice converson using Fabius Bile! Rep


----------



## CrimsonCoast (Sep 30, 2009)

I'd like to enter. I'll be painting my Dark Eldar Archon. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Great conversion and paint job DK!!! Seriously badass! :good:


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Beautiful miniature DeathKlokk! Even without the lightning it looks awesome! :biggrin:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, I said I'd paint up my only Ultramarine for this, so here is my special ed. Captain Sicarius I got back in the day when WD was actually worth it. I think he turned out ... ok. I'm no master painter like a lot of the members here but I try to make my models at least look ... decent. :dunno:





































I am absolutely TERRIBLE :nono: when it comes to eyes so I apologize for the shoddy left eye in the 1st pic, and I just noticed the mold line on the left gauntlet for the LC. :ireful2:


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

It's a nice clean job, well done! TBH I didn't notice the mould line until you mentioned it.

The competition is really heating up now, how much longer is there to go?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

My entry:

Balgor Plasmaburn


























He's not as good as some of the other entries but i am proud of him; he tested my GS, painting and converting skills, as well as my patience :laugh:

SGMAlice


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Im getting my arse handed to me this time. Im stuck between two possible entries. Sanigour or the boney fella krell. And im yet to start either!!!


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

*Sven Yohansonson*

Sven Yohansonson
Special Character - Wolf Pack Leader
Terminator Armor, Assault Cannon, Chain Fist, Iron Wolf Cloak of Glory 
Saga - Legend in my own mind.










AAAWWWwwwwoooo!!! 

If you're going to pay upwards of 80 points for a terminator.... he darned well better have a wolf pelt cloak.

:laugh:


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

*My Entry,*

*Ultra Manic Oush marine Sargent Sydney !​*


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice work Rhino


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, I'm liking that one, Rhino! A bit shiny for my taste but that's a minor thing.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Oww thanks guys, i just wanted to add something in really, thanks for your comments. Tbh without the help and constant advice of Normunsavory,stevey and growler i wouldnt be able to do something worth showing !..

i put alot of time into Sydney, too much time if im honest..but im improving gradually..and happy with him

Many thanks guys
Rhino


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Poo-flinging halflings! Even more great entries! I need to get off my arse and get to work on mine LOL! I've got my work cut out for me given the skill shown here by you fine folks! :biggrin: Keep 'em coming I say. This one is going to be a close one!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

I should have a pic of my model completed sometime today. Just waiting for the base to dry.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

And here it is....enjoy! :so_happy:


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

are you allowed a model you made up... because ive got a tau model i made form all spare parts... stands the same height and that of a space marine model...


----------



## yukisaiko (Feb 6, 2012)

A bit late to the party as I just joined this site in the last few days, but GW is having their 25th Anniversary event that says to paint your favorite model from the whole range on the 25th, and I plan on painting this guy up for it, so I can double duty it and enter it here as well:


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

It's any model (even conversions) up to terminator size base HH.


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

sweet. ive got one characte half painted.... hopefully, if i stick to it, it will be up by tommorrow, i hope


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

yukisaiko said:


> A bit late to the party as I just joined this site in the last few days, but GW is having their 25th Anniversary event that says to paint your favorite model from the whole range on the 25th, and I plan on painting this guy up for it, so I can double duty it and enter it here as well:


Old skool awesomeness...:biggrin: Can't wait to see it painted up!


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ravion said:


> And here it is....enjoy! :so_happy:


Nice loving your mini man...especially the edvard monk scream faces on the shield ! nice tones and hues...(i may be asking you for some tips on swords etc. hehe)

Good gaming...

Rhino


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Techmarine! Awesome model.

All these entries look excellent, mine in comparison is poor.
I will try harder next time.

SGMAlice


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

would a 32mm model on a 60mm base for stability and scenic reasons be against the rules?


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

I enter my chaplain.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

the models are just getting better and better keep it up everyone, well done to everyone so far, i can't choose a fav' yet.................


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Achem maybe a 1st, 2nd and 3rd ?*


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

SGMAlice said:


> All these entries look excellent, mine in comparison is poor.
> I will try harder next time.


Bad Alice! Bad!:ireful2: Yours isn't poor in comparison at all! None of these minis look poor! :biggrin: You did a fine job with the mega armored boss. You also put a lot of work into the base. All of you have done excellent work! 

And Steamius, love the chappy! I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks they should be carrying a scythe-like implement of wholesome cutty-slashy doom!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Alice, don't ask yourself "is my miniature better than theirs" ask yourself "Is my miniature better than my last one?"

Just keep improving and you'll get where you want. believe me, I've been doing this for 25 years and still get awestruck at things others do.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks guys 

I believe it is an improvement on previous models. But may have spent too much time on the base.
Ignore my self depreciating behaviour :laugh:

SGMAlice


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

DeathKlokk said:


> ...don't ask yourself "is my miniature better than theirs" ask yourself "Is my miniature better than my last one?"


I think that this is one of the most brilliant pieces of advice I have EVER heard when it comes to painting! k: :victory:


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I have my moments, Karnal. Thanks!


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, I *tried* to fix that hideous eye on Sicarius. Not sure I really did it any favors. :angry:










30 min staring at the model and shuddering.
5 min applying paint
45 min trying to fix the fix
...:wacko:

Note to self - don't do eyes.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Definitely an improvement  Good work.
Considering this:










Is the original, you can see the difference.

SGMAlice


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

Holy terra! I'm gone for a little training and come back to find all these sweet models done. I think I may have to step up my game for the next one. Good job everyone.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Here's my entry:


























Sorry about the quality of the photos. Still trying to figure out how my new camera works. 

The long and boring details can be found here.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

OK here's my entry. I'm pretty crap at painting, as my detail's shite and I can't highlight for toffee, but here's my converted DA Company Master complete with relic blade and combi-melta.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

The Paint is neat and the robe looks good.
Though the images are very blurry so we can't see those details.

SGMAlice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeh I might try and get hold of a decent camera tomorrow and get some better pics up. As a side note, I think it's far from neat, but anyhow :laugh:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Yeh I might try and get hold of a decent camera tomorrow and get some better pics up. As a side note, I think it's far from neat, but anyhow :laugh:


From what i can see it looks neat  i look forward to those better images.

SGMAlice


----------



## Growler Model Painting (Jan 1, 2012)

Hope we're not too late, but here is my entry...

















Cheers, Liam


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice looking Grey Knight! The blade of the force halberd is really nicely done w/ the lighting. The only little nit-pick I have is you can see the mold line on the magazine of the wrist mounted storm bolter. Otherwise, nice clean paint job! :good:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Arrite, here's the real junk:


----------



## Growler Model Painting (Jan 1, 2012)

KarnalBloodfist said:


> Nice looking Grey Knight! The blade of the force halberd is really nicely done w/ the lighting. The only little nit-pick I have is you can see the mold line on the magazine of the wrist mounted storm bolter. Otherwise, nice clean paint job! :good:


Yeah, i thought it looked like a mold line too, but I've checked the model, and its just because it has 2 magazines which are staggered away from each other, which makes it look like a mold line. haha


----------



## yukisaiko (Feb 6, 2012)

*Rainbow Warriors Techmarine*

Here is my entry of a Rainbow Warriors Techmarine. This is also going to be my entry for the 40K 25th anniversary at GW this weekend.

this will basically sit in my curio and not part of an army and is just a one-off I did for fun.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

man these all look sweet. cant wait for the voting to start. i need to pick up some more single models to work on good thing birthday is coming up. if i keep up with these fun paint off things i need some mroe models to work witht o get better. heh. good job everyone keep it up


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

God been busy for a few weeks and this explodes with entries.

Unfortuneatly i doubt i'll be able to enter myself but i'll still throw up a voting thread of course.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Sigh.
I've not even finished building my entry for this. Stupid greenstuff takes far too long to dry. It was gonna be really cool too. Can't see me getting it done by deadline now.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

That's loser talk, Grimzag!!! Move your ass!
[/R Lee Ermey voice]


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Yess SIR DEFFKLOKK SIR!! SORRY SIR.
*sculpts like a petrified grot*


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Time's running out, anyone got any last minute entries?


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

My other half passed away yesterday so unless someone else throws up a voting thread there wont be one for a while. I cant say how long but i will do one.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

My condolences stevey. 

If it helps you in any way, I can throw up the voting thread for you as someone who has not entered the paint-off?


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Cheers. 

Its up to you if you do. Tbh my heads too far up my arse to think.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

My condolences.

I have put the thread together now so you have one less thing to think about.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Deepest condolences to you and your family Stevey.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

My Condolences Stevey


----------

